# Kings Invite Chen Hsin-an To Preseason Training Camp



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/kings/news/KINGS_INVITE_CHEN_HSINAN_TO_.html


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope he does well in camp and makes the team. Do well, Chen Hsin-an. If he makes the squad, it makes me think that if Cleeves hasn't been shipped off by then, the Kings would probably be so eager to drop him, they would let him go for a future 2nd round draft pick. ^^


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> I hope he does well in camp and makes the team. Do well, Chen Hsin-an. If he makes the squad, it makes me think that if Cleeves hasn't been shipped off by then, the Kings would probably be so eager to drop him, they would let him go for a future 2nd round draft pick. ^^


To be brutally honest, if I were Geoff Petrie I'd be willing to trade him for a 2nd round pick even if Chen doesn't sign. We don't use the guy at ALL.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> To be brutally honest, if I were Geoff Petrie I'd be willing to trade him for a 2nd round pick even if Chen doesn't sign. We don't use the guy at ALL.



I agree with you... 

Would you guys know any reason why they brought this guy in??
The Kings are fully covered at 2 & 3. PT would definitely be the problem here.

The Kings Brass, probably knows something about this guy....a can't miss prospect maybe??

I dunno......I'm just trying to figure it out


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

It was to shave off payroll for the luxury tax...


----------

